# Mani/Pedi Nail Salons



## StuckintheUS (Jun 1, 2017)

Are there plenty of salons down there as in the US? 
Is there anything different about them that one should know before going?

No fish pedi's please.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

StuckintheUS said:


> Are there plenty of salons down there as in the US?
> Is there anything different about them that one should know before going?
> 
> No fish pedi's please.


Every neighborhood has a plethora of beauty shops, offering hair cuts and coloring, et al., and many of them do offer the nail care you are looking for. The prices are much more reasonable than they are in the States, though you'll probably need to speak a reasonable amount of Spanish to make the best use of them. I have no idea what a "fish pedi" is. Please explain.


----------



## StuckintheUS (Jun 1, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> Every neighborhood has a plethora of beauty shops, offering hair cuts and coloring, et al., and many of them do offer the nail care you are looking for. The prices are much more reasonable than they are in the States, though you'll probably need to speak a reasonable amount of Spanish to make the best use of them. I have no idea what a "fish pedi" is. Please explain.


My first fish pedicure: An underwater adventure in Riviera Maya - More Time to Travel


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

StuckintheUS said:


> My first fish pedicure: An underwater adventure in Riviera Maya - More Time to Travel


Thanks for posting the link. What will they think up next? At a $105 for one pedicure session, I fear I'll have to pass up this experience if I ever find myself vacationing on the Riviera Maya.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Thanks for posting the link. What will they think up next? At a $105 for one pedicure session, I fear I'll have to pass up this experience if I ever find myself vacationing on the Riviera Maya.


Or get one in a natural setting for free! Many of the cenotes in the area have these fish, and if you just sit quietly dangling your feet in the water, they will come and start nibbling. I did that recently, and it was quite fun. I won't even say it was like tickling, because I hate having my feet tickled. But it was a soft, not unpleasant sensation.


----------

